# Didnt go to college?



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I chose not to go to college after high school. I feel like Im too dumb to get into a university or do well. So instead I chose to go to cosmetology school because my parents and therapist at the time thought it was a good way for me to come out of my shell. So I did, and graduated. I just feel like it wasn't enough.. so many people I went to school with are going to college and doing well. Im afraid I wont be able to ever do that. I feel too stupid to go to a 4 year school or even a community college. Im not looking for anyone to try and make me feel better.. just maybe some advice or see if anyone else has similar thoughts. I just hope Im not alone in feeling this way. Although I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I'm actually a high school dropout who decided to go back and get an education 2 years ago, so I finished high school and am now in college. I used to have ****ty grades back as a teen so I had zero confidence at first but it's surprising the results you get when you *actually put some effort into it*. If you'd like to go back to school do it now while you're young.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Trigo said:


> Well I'm actually a high school dropout who decided to go back and get an education 2 years ago, so I finished high school and am now in college. I used to have ****ty grades back as a teen so I had zero confidence at first but it's surprising the results you get when you *actually put some effort into it*. If you'd like to go back to school do it now while you're young.


I did well in high school. I got pretty good grades, although I didn't take challenging classes. Ive just never had the confidence in myself to do anything Ive thought of as difficult. I mean I guess I did go through with cosmetology school.. but it didn't take brains really. I want to cut hair for a while, and go back to school in the future. I just feel like I wont be able to do it. I feel too stupid for college. I don't know. I cant shake the feeling that I just don't belong there. Its for smarter people. I don't know how to stop feeling that way. Well anyways, thank you for answering my post.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I'm doomed to physical labor for the rest of my time to procure living credits (money.)

This would be terrible if the jobs I can do didn't pay more than $15 an hour, but alas, they do. 

So, in all, I can sort of do dropping out of college justice as I will never be over my head in copious amounts of debt due to its leeching.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I did well in high school. I got pretty good grades, although I didn't take challenging classes. Ive just never had the confidence in myself to do anything Ive thought of as difficult. I mean I guess I did go through with cosmetology school.. but it didn't take brains really. I want to cut hair for a while, and go back to school in the future. I just feel like I wont be able to do it. I feel too stupid for college. I don't know. I cant shake the feeling that I just don't belong there. Its for smarter people. I don't know how to stop feeling that way. Well anyways, thank you for answering my post.


College doesn't have anything to do with how smart you are, but how willing you are to put in the required efforts, I just see so many smart people fail in my classes because they just stop doing what they need to.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Trigo said:


> College doesn't have anything to do with how smart you are, but how willing you are to put in the required efforts, I just see so many smart people fail in my classes because they just stop doing what they need to.


That's true.. losing motivation is a real issue in college and one I am currently struggling with very hard. As long as you actually do the work and follow what is going on, passing is rather easy. But burnout is real and you need to be on the lookout for it, especially since people with social disorders can be more prone to it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Trigo said:


> College doesn't have anything to do with how smart you are, but how willing you are to put in the required efforts, I just see so many smart people fail in my classes because they just stop doing what they need to.


This is me in HS.

I mentally have to go to college because I would despise and hate any menial job for the rest of my life, thus worsening my depression. I see it as one way to help solve my depression and social issues.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I did well in high school. I got pretty good grades, although I didn't take challenging classes. Ive just never had the confidence in myself to do anything Ive thought of as difficult. I mean I guess I did go through with cosmetology school.. but it didn't take brains really. I want to cut hair for a while, and go back to school in the future. I just feel like I wont be able to do it. I feel too stupid for college. I don't know. I cant shake the feeling that I just don't belong there. Its for smarter people. I don't know how to stop feeling that way. Well anyways, thank you for answering my post.


There's nothing wrong at all with waiting to go to college if you think your not ready for it, heck it probably would of done me a world of good. Just by reading what you wrote I think your smarter than you give yourself credit for being. And in my humble opinion there's nothing wrong with taking chances and failing. Good luck to you!:yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel the same way. College didn't really work out for me too well. I felt stupid because I did horrible in my classes. I am trying technical school now.

In the state we live in, there are a lot of jobs for Boeing. Maybe try to get one of them or get into a class that teaches the skills needed. They are good jobs that require only a high school diploma. Not sure how many of these are in the Eastern side though.

But yeah, I feel the exact same way as you. You described how I feel. All of my friends are going to college and universities, while I'm not. Kind of depressing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I failed school this year and have no clue what to do next. I feel like it'd be pointless retaking it while I'm under the same amount of stress but at the same time I'm too scared to look for a job.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I always had high expectations college was going to be incredibly difficult. It wasn't. You'll do well! Graduating from cosmetology school may be a little different, but it's still a testament to your work ethic. Cutting hair will be a great job to have before and/or during college to save up money.


----------

